# HDRO ruckelt



## Dunnerak (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo

mein Problem ist, dass HDRo bei mir ruckelt, jedoch nur beim laufen. Stehe ich ist alles sehr flüssig und ich sehe andere spieler auch flüssig laufen. Doch sofern ich loslaufe fängt es an zu rückeln und ich sehe nur noch alle halbe Schritte ein neues Bild. Komme ich dann jedoch in einen Kampf ist alles wieder flüssig trotz großer Effekte.
Ich habe den "Optimale Einstellung" - Button geklickt und da kommt raus dass ich auf sehr hoch spielen soll. Mach ich so auch und es gibt keine veränderung wenn ich alles auf niedrig stelle,   nur halt an der Grafik.

Ich hoffe ich bekomme bald eine Lösung

Dunnerak

PS: System

Vista 32-bit
3 GB RAM
3.2 GHz Dual-Core
256 MB ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro (ja is nich die beste aber is recht schnell)
und ne gute Festplatte + gutes Internet


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Lief das ganze überhaupt schon mal oder hast du gerade frisch angefangen? Und falls es schon mal lief, was hast du denn in letzter Zeit so gemacht oder aufgespielt? Auf irgendwelche Auslesefunktionen würde ich nicht allzuviel geben. Schau dir GTA an. Die haben den Graka-Ram ausgelesen. Du konntest mit einer 9600 GT mit 1GB Ram das gleiche oder sogar mehr einstellen, als mit einer ATI4870 mit 512 MB. Total sinnfrei.


----------



## Dunnerak (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja also ich wechsle immer zwischen den Spielen und mein PC is relativ voll. Ich hab gelesen, dass HDRo sehr Festplattenlastig sein soll. Und es geht immer zwischendurch mal mit dem laufen aber nur kurzzeitig und denn geht wieder nur ruckeln. Kann aber auch anner Landschaft liegen, da ich in den Einsamen Landen momentan bin. Mit einem Monster z.B. in Ettenöden sind viel weniger lags.


----------



## painschkes (11. Oktober 2009)

_Ja es kann an der Landschaft liegen , je mehr er berechnen muss desto mehr muss er arbeiten - somit ist es bei langsamen Rechnern (wie bei dir der Fall) schon zu einem Problem._


----------



## Dunnerak (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja könnte sein denn wenn ich z.B. in der Ausbildungshalle in Bree bin, welche ja instanziet und klein ist, ruckelt gar nichts.


----------



## painschkes (11. Oktober 2009)

_Dann hast du das Problem gefunden ;-)

War bei mir damals auch so - mitm alten Rechner - heute kein Problem (wäre auch komisch wenn :X)

Also am besten , wenns möglich ist -> Aufrüsten / was neues kaufen.. _


----------



## Dunnerak (11. Oktober 2009)

Das dumme ist dass ich nen Dell-Rechner habe und ich den nich aufrüsten kann. Hab bei Dell nachgefragt und die sagten ich hab schon die beste GraKa drin die es für den PC gibt. -.-


----------



## Animalm4st3r (11. Oktober 2009)

Nenn uns das Mainboard dann sagen wir dir ob die von DELL mist erzählt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Oktober 2009)

_Naja , ne Neuanschaffung wäre dann so im Rahmen von mindestens (damit es ein kompletter Rechner wird) 350€ bewegen - also überlegs dir :-)_


----------



## Dunnerak (11. Oktober 2009)

Wo kann ich denn nachsehen was ich fürn Mainboard hab?


Und der Rechner is erst 1 Jahr alt und hat 720&#8364; gekostet   ich würd den gern noch ne weile nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (11. Oktober 2009)

_HD2400 und erst nen Jahr alt? WTF!? Da wurdest du aber gehörig über den Tisch gezogen.._


----------



## Dunnerak (11. Oktober 2009)

Hab auch vor kurzem Nachgefragt und die haben mir gesegt is die Beste GraKa fürn PC -.-      ach mist


----------



## Animalm4st3r (11. Oktober 2009)

Normalerweise gibts da nen Handbuch zum Komplett PC da müsste auch drin Stehen welches MB da drin is oder aber du macht das Gehäuse auf und schast was auf dem mainbaord draufsteht


----------



## kanly (11. Oktober 2009)

also ne 2400 hd beste grak für nen rechner ? halte ich perse mal für dummfug .. das ist vieleicht die einzige die dell dir da verkaufen würde und du noch garantie von dell bekommst. und was rein passt und was die verkaufen wollen sind ja mal 2 paar schuhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 das hier fordert ne hd 2400 :

PCI Express® based PC is required with one X16 lane graphics slot available on the motherboard
300 Watt or greater power supply recommended
Certified power supplies are  recommended.                             Refer to http://ati.amd.com/CertifiedPSU for a list                           of Certified products
1GB of system memory
Installation software requires CD-ROM drive
DVD playback requires DVD drive
Blu-ray / HD DVD playback requires Blu-ray / HD                           DVD drive[sup]5[/sup]
was bei quasi allen Raedons zZ gleich sit nur das netzteil sollte schonmal was stärker sein nach oben hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausser das board ist noch mit AGP anschluss aber selbst da gibts deutlich besser brummer als ne 2400 er.

da sollte also auf jedenfall was möglich sein 

2. wäre was mehr RAM wahrscheinlcih auch nicht übel um LoTRo zu spielen Vista kaut sich ja selbst schon ne ganze ecke von den 3 G weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Windows-Taste + R drücken -> dxdiag eingeben -> unter Systemmodell sollte der Typ des Mainboards angegeben sein.


----------



## Dunnerak (11. Oktober 2009)

so das kam dabei raus:

Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.lh_sp2rtm.090410-1830)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
       System Model: Inspiron 530s
               BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo CPU     E8500  @ 3.16GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
             Memory: 3070MB RAM
          Page File: 1217MB used, 5164MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

und GraKa:

Card name: ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro  
     Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
        Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x94C1)
         DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94C1&SUBSYS_0D021028&REV_00
   Display Memory: 1523 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 244 MB
    Shared Memory: 1279 MB
     Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: PnP-Monitor (Standard)
      Driver Name: atiumdag.dll,atidxx32.dll,atidxx64,atiumdva.cap,atiumd64,atiumd6a,atitmm64
   Driver Version: 8.14.0010.0685 (English)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn das was bringt


----------



## Dunnerak (11. Oktober 2009)

Was noch eigenartig ist, dass Aion und so komplett ruckelfrei laufen.


----------



## kanly (11. Oktober 2009)

welchen hardware teil welches game belastet ist teils recht unterschiedlich bei machen is die GRaka im vordergrund bei anderen liegts mehr an der CPU .... viel speicher brauchen fast alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunnerak (11. Oktober 2009)

so der rest der PC´s is ja ganz gut aber die GraKa is dumm.  Ich würde mir ja gerne ne neue kaufen, jedoch hab ich son Slim-Tower welcher nur halsobreit is wie normal und deswegen gibts da kaum GraKas und ich hab kein plan welchen steckplatz ich brauch


----------



## kanly (11. Oktober 2009)

najo low profile grakas gibst schon ein paar alberdings ist richtig das es da mit high end karten dzumm aussieht
lsaut googel wohnt in denem dell ein :
Foxconn G33M20 mainboad also sollte jeden PICe karte gehn (muss halt ne low profile sein wegen dem tower)

also z.B hier mal ein paar


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja, es würde was bringen, wenn es kein verkackter Dell wäre. Ich hasse Dell, genauso wie ich Apple hasse. Alles ein dermaßen undurchsichtiger Rotz, so ausgelegt, daß man selbst so wenig wie möglich dran machen kann und von hinten bis vorn eingeschränkt ist. Eigenes Bios, eigenes Boardlayout, einfach überall ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen.

Ich habe jetzt ungefähr tausend verschiedene Rechner gefunden mit deiner Bezeichnung. Als eines kann man sagen: Deine CPU ist nicht nur gut, die ist super.
Die Tatsache, daß sie einer so mächtigen CPU eine uralte und völlig untermotorisierte ATI2400 zur Seite stellen, die löst bei mir nur noch verwundern aus. Das ist wie ein Ferrari (CPU), dem man auf Felgen fährt und sich dann wundert, warum nichts voran geht.

Gut, ich möchte jetzt nicht alles schlecht reden. Keine Ahnung, wie das Ding beworben wurde. Ein Gaming-Rechner ist es jedenfalls nicht.

Zum eigentlichen Problem: Also, bei der Aktualität der CPU müsste es mit dem Teufel zu gehen, wenn da AGP verbaut ist. Ich tippe sehr stark auf PCI-Express. 

Gib mir doch mal den Teil des Auszugs von dxdiag, welcher unter "System Devices" geführt ist. Anhand der Treiber kann man erkennen, ob du PCI-Express hast.

Aber ein schönes Gehäuse hast du, muss man sagen. Ob da eine vernünftige Grafikkarte für einen 8500er Core2Duo reinpasst, ist fraglich. Müssen wird dann ausmessen.
Aber gut aussehen tut es.


----------



## Dunnerak (11. Oktober 2009)

Hier die System-Devices

Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C1&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (German), 4/11/2009 08:32:55, 149480 bytes

     Name: PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_020D1028&REV_02\3&2411E6FE&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (German), 4/11/2009 06:42:42, 561152 bytes

und danach noch ganz viele Hostcontroller


und war auch kein Game PC sondern ein inspiron 530s


----------



## Independent (11. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst gar nichts machen. Bei mir war die Grafikkarte mit Mainboard zusammengeschlossen. Endresultat:

Ich musste das ganze Case *auseinanderbreche*n und habe daraus nur die Graka behalten. Den Rest neu gekauft.


----------



## Dunnerak (11. Oktober 2009)

Um mein Ram aufzurüsten bräuchte ich ja denn Vista 64-bit oder ich kauf mir Windows 7. Denn noch ne neue GraKa (hab nachgesehen und sogar rausgenommen) und denn wär mein PC gut. Könnte ich denn irgendeine nehmen wie auf der 1. Seite ganz unten gepostet oder muss ich da noch was beachten?


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde erstmal aufschrauben und schauen, wieviel Platz du überhaupt hast. Die muss ja auch reinpassen. Desweiteren muss dein Netzteil auch genug Saft haben, bzw. die nötigen Stromanschlüsse, welche man aber zur Not mit Adapter bewerkstelligen könnte. Und das da oben kann doch nicht alles gewesen sein, was unter System Devices stand?


----------



## Dunnerak (12. Oktober 2009)

naja halt noch die Hostcontroller standen da


----------



## xdave78 (12. Oktober 2009)

Naja einfach so RAM kaufen geht auch nicht bei DELL Rechnern. Sind halt eher nicht so zum um- und aufrüsten gedacht. Aber ich meine, dass Du einfach nur mal rausfinden must, wieviel Leistung dein Netzteil bringt. Ich bin eigentlich der Meinung, dass da noch einiges gehen sollte. Dumm ist nur dass man es nicht mit Sicherheit sagen kann - möglich, dass es da auch seitens DELL nen Besonderheit gibt. Am besten ist für solche Fragen echt das DELL Forum, die Leute da wissen echt bessser Bescheid als die Meisten hier.   
Ich selber hatte auch mal nen DELL INspiron. Da hab ich auch die Grafikkarte ausgewechselt - es sollte also schon gehen. Muss halt schaun, dass es nicht zu krass fürs Netzteil wird weil du da auch nicht einfach ein neues kaufen kannst weil die PSUs auch spezielle Abmessungen haben. Das kann teuer werden weil das Netzteil dann direkt von DELL oder auch von TAGAN kommen muss (ich glaub TAGAN waren die einzigen die noch dieses doofe Maß hatten) andernfalls muss man am Gehäuse rumsägen^^

Fazit: Einfach mal im DELL Forum nachfragen oder alternativ ne dickere Karte reintun. Allerdings würd ich vllt nicht direkt das beste nehmen, was es derzeit gibt...klingt zwar doof. Aber ich wette das NT macht das nicht mit. Vllt weiss ja hier jmd Bescheid was sone HD2400 unter Last an Saft zieht...in dem Bereich würd ich versuchen zu bleiben. Vllt etwas drüber ...

Letztendendes sind die Geräte von DELL aber Oberklasse (wenn man nix umbaun will^^) den laufen tun Sie superstabil. Da können Viele andere PCs nicht mithalten (schon gar keine Fertigbauten). Naja und deren Lappis sind erste Sahne^^

EDIT:

So ich hab mal im DELL Forum geschaut. Es sieht GAAAAANZ schlecht aus. Der Grund warum sone Grafikkarte in dem Gerät drin ist einfach der, dass es ein SLIMLINE PC ist. Das hast Du verschwiegen^^ Das ist schon was ziemllich spezielles..kauftz man eig nur als BüroPC oder fürs Wohnzimmer...zum zocken eher nicht.
Das Gerät hat nach meiner Info eine 250W PSU...das ist schlecht- sehr schlecht. Gemäss DELL Forum ist das MAXIMUM was Du einbaun kannst eine HD4550 oder GF8600 mit niedriger Bauhöhe. Um genau zu sein wird  DIESE  Karte empfohlen. Einfach mal HD4550+HTPC googeln. Achte drauf dass sie DDR3 Speicher hat!!!!!  Ist zwar wirklich kein grosser Sprung - aber immerhin ist die etwa 3x so schnell wie die 2400er die wirklich ne Multimedia Karte ist zum Filme schaun und Office. Für etwa 50€ ne faire Sache für den Moment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunnerak (12. Oktober 2009)

> dass es ein SLIMLINE PC ist. Das hast Du verschwiegen^^



naja guck mal auf die erste seite da steht:



> jedoch hab ich son Slim-Tower welcher nur halsobreit is wie normal



   so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






naja aber thx für deine antwort ich guck mal


----------



## xdave78 (12. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt..hatte ich überlesen sorry.

Dennoch die Antwort bleibt die selbe. HD4550 ist das Ende der Fahnenstange wenn Du nicht das ganze Gerät vertickern willst um evtl alles neu anzuschaffen^^


----------



## Dunnerak (12. Oktober 2009)

naja nach einem jahr schonwieder neu kaufen i n bisschen doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ok thx ihr habt mir wirklich geholfen     ich mach da mal was draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunnerak (16. Oktober 2009)

wäre das die richtige hier?

http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-Radeon-Grafi.../ref=pd_cp_pc_2


----------



## xdave78 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, das Bild hat mich etwas irritiert, da die ja laut Beschreibung passiv gekühlt sein soll. Aber wird wohl die sein ja.


----------



## Dunnerak (16. Oktober 2009)

jo hatte auch nach dem bild geguckt

aber ich bestell sie jetzt wenn das die richtige ist


----------



## Dunnerak (21. Oktober 2009)

so ich hab se jetzt und sie ist wirklich passiv gekühlt


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2009)

Denke bitte daran den alten Treiber rückstandslos aus dem System zu putzen und die neuesetn Catalyst Treiber (9.9) runterzuladen und zu installieren.

Gib dann wenn Du fertig bist doch auch mal Feedback ob es merklich besser läuft.


----------



## Dunnerak (21. Oktober 2009)

ja ok

treiber cd is ja bei


----------



## Dunnerak (21. Oktober 2009)

so alles gepasst    musste erstmal die Karte umbauen auf Slim-Line aber war ja alles mit bei 

läuft auch super muss jetzt nur noch mal Spiele ansehen aber hab jetzt erstmal keine Zeit.


Ich schreib heut Abend mal meine Erfahrungen


----------



## Dunnerak (21. Oktober 2009)

jetzt stehn zwar 3 Antworten von mir hintereinander aber egal

ich habs getestet jetzt und ich muss sagen

ICH BIN BEGEISTERT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klappt alles besser und sieht schick aus.
Vielen dank für die Hilfe, macht mich echt Glücklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG 
Dunnerak


----------



## xdave78 (22. Oktober 2009)

Na also^^ dann bin ich ja froh, dass es wirklich den Effekt gebracht hat. Btw. die Treiber auf den mitgelieferten CDs sind oft einige Monate alt. Bei Gelegenheit vllt mal nen neuen laden und den alten RESTLOS mit Drivercleaner etc. wegputzen. Aber wenn es problemlos läuft lass es halt erstmal so. Wenns bei irgend nem Game Probleme bei der Darstellung oder Grafikfehler gibt lad mal nen nagelneuen Treiber.

LG Dave


----------

